# What happened to Paul?



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

He didn't know when to quit....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He got banned during the last big brouhaha. Looks like he (or someone?) deleted all of his posts.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope he's able to come back.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> I hope he's able to come back.


He was offered a chance to return. He chose to stick to his assertion that he should be able to put whatever phrase he wants in his signature regardless if it offends anyone or breaks a forum rule. He will not be back.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I liked the guy a lot, he added so much to the forum and was genuinely informed, and I'm sorry he's gone. Not that it matters to anyone, but I agreed with his position on the signature (and I'm a church going Christian). Oh well...

Hope he's having fun elsewhere.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mooh said:


> I liked the guy a lot, he added so much to the forum and was genuinely informed, and I'm sorry he's gone. Not that it matters to anyone, but I agreed with his position on the signature (and I'm a church going Christian). Oh well...
> 
> Hope he's having fun elsewhere.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thats the problem, it matters to a lot of people.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I liked the guy a lot, he added so much to the forum and was genuinely informed, and I'm sorry he's gone. Not that it matters to anyone, but I agreed with his position on the signature (and I'm a church going Christian). Oh well...
> 
> Hope he's having fun elsewhere.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


2000 posts .... he's still watching ..... Hi paul


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

We've lost a number of colourful, informative contributors over the past while. Paul was one of them - but it was his own choice.

People come and go. Heck, call me twisted, but I miss Clinton


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems like a shame to me. I would tolerate a signature that said "God Bless". Why would his sig offend anyone with an open mind?


It was there for how many months and nobody's head did a 360 with pea soup spewing out of their mouth.

We lost one of the best and most frequent contributors because someone got their panties in a knot over a fairly polite statement.


Sometimes the truth hurts (but it's still the truth).


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

He had lots of input but ,I deal with a$$holes at work and thats enough.It seems he had lots of people who liked him (even an a$$ kisser or two)but I don't like mouthy bullies.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

geezer said:


> He had lots of input but ,I deal with a$$holes at work and thats enough.It seems he had lots of people who liked him (even an a$$ kisser or two)but I don't like mouthy bullies.


(Sure I'll bite) Which one am I, mouthy bully or a$$ kisser? LOL! 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

geezer said:


> He had lots of input but ,I deal with a$$holes at work and thats enough.It seems he had lots of people who liked him (even an a$$ kisser or two)but I don't like mouthy bullies.


Didn't take long for this thread to descend into name calling did it?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I liked the guy a lot. He had a great sense of humour if you knew how to take it. Some people push it an inch too far, but others don't know when to give an inch either.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Of course, speaking for myself,Paul is certainly not the one i miss the most,due to the last banning session or brouhaha tralala, call it what you want
-MGM-


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

He had his chance... Oh well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> (Sure I'll bite) Which one am I, mouthy bully or a$$ kisser? LOL!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. That post was more offensive than Paul's signature, butr wtf do I know?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[youtube=Option]kQFKtI6gn9Y[/youtube]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> [youtube=Option]kQFKtI6gn9Y[/youtube]


Vacuous, toffee nosed, malodourous pervert


Yup, that would be me.:bow:


Perfect


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Many here have been members for a long time, and likely knew him better than my short experience affords. Having said that, his "sense of humour" and dismissive critiques of other members gear and recordings seemed mean-spirited and unhelpful.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> Many here have been members for a long time, and likely knew him better than my short experience affords. Having said that, his "sense of humour" and dismissive critiques of other members gear and recordings seemed mean-spirited and unhelpful.


If members were banned for that there would be about three left (and they'd be boring as hell)

I've known Paul for decades. He's opinionated. So am I.

It's a loss to the site.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I liked the guy a lot, he added so much to the forum and was genuinely informed, and I'm sorry he's gone. Not that it matters to anyone, but I agreed with his position on the signature (and I'm a church going Christian). Oh well...
> 
> Hope he's having fun elsewhere.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Its not the point, what it was about. It went against the rules. Regardless of whether you agree with the rules or not we all have to abide by them. Some rules that get implemented might down right suck but we learn to accept them or we move on to somewhere else that is more like minded. But I doubt you'll find any site that you completely agree with. Sometimes the Candadian digital forum just drives me up a wall with there silly rules and moving threads and chastising you for asking questions but thats just the way it is. If Paul were a site owner he could make the rules. You might think its silly for Guitars Canada to not give in to something that seems so unimportant but then it would be equally silly for Paul to not want to come back because of it. I agree he is very knowledgable and is a great contributor to this forum. Should that give him a pass to do what he wants?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Many here have been members for a long time, and likely knew him better than my short experience affords. Having said that, his "sense of humour" and dismissive critiques of other members gear and recordings seemed mean-spirited and unhelpful.


i dunno- he could be abrasive, but i wouldnt say unhelpful. with the exception of totally lost cause situations he was always helpful. mean? sure sometimes. but not unhelpful.
i like the guy too. its a drag to see him gone- but it was his choice.
the whole sig argument seems idiotic to me tho.
why would anyone care to complain about the contents of another persons sig?
why would anyone care so much about their sig that theyd leave before dropping it? 
ive been here awhile, and in that time 2 members have really pissed me off. niether have 100 posts yet, both joined before i did. nobody else, with all the posts, some in the thousands, has offended me. all the folks that are gone, none of them ever offended or angered me.
i think that says something.
once again, i am bewildered by people.:smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I'm a firm believer in the redeemability of everyone. People screw up. They learn, and they figure out how to fit in again.

I didn't follow exactly what it was that caused the kerfuffle, but won't delve into it (and please don't drag me into it). Suffice to say that fences can be mended and people do come back. The moderator has to make everyone happy, and has to apply rules in order to do that. Assuming Paul doesn't hold a grudge to long, I'm confident he'll be back.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

.....I am confused ( by frasers post )


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

In before the lock?!?!?!


I couldn't resist


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> .....I am confused ( by frasers post )


Well he did say he was bewildered.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

mhammer said:


> Well, I'm a firm believer in the redeemability of everyone. People screw up. They learn, and they figure out how to fit in again.
> 
> I didn't follow exactly what it was that caused the kerfuffle, but won't delve into it (and please don't drag me into it). Suffice to say that fences can be mended and people do come back. The moderator has to make everyone happy, and has to apply rules in order to do that. Assuming Paul doesn't hold a grudge to long, I'm confident he'll be back.


I exchanged several emails with him when he got banned. It was no surprise to him. He had been warned a few times in the weeks preceeding his banning. I knew it was only going to be a matter of time for him. He was pushing the envelope at every opportunity. Seeking out any controversial subject to latch on to and exploit. For those of you that remember him, think of Clinton Hammond. Was it any surprise he was finally banned? Warned a dozen times and then finally banned. 

I offered Paul the opportunity to return under the forums conditions, not his. He chose not to accept our conditions. These are the same conditions that we all abide by. Nothing more and nothing less. He asked me nicely to remove all of his posts. Most of you know my policy on that but I granted him his wish. He was very cordial and respectful to me in his emails. Unlike a few others that got banned recently. People have to realize that we are not a political arena and not a religion based site in any way. For the record, I had no problem with the guy's signature. Things like that dont bother me. But thats me. After thinking hard about it I had to consider everyone in the matter and some may not appreciate comments like that. Also, I see no need for comments like that in a forum such as ours.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> .....I am confused ( by frasers post )





> Well he did say he was bewildered.


so, what are you guys saying?
i stumbled into a thread and made an ass of myself again, didnt i-
i swore id never do that again.kqoct


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Aww, why did all of his posts have to get deleted though? It sucks when you go back to read old threads and they no longer make sense, because several keys posts are missing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sometimes I agreed with him, sometimes not--just like everyone else here--but he did have a way of making certain points--as for his signature--I ignored it--it had a logical fallacy known as a false dichotomy in it. But I didn't let that affect how I read his guitar related posts.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Many here have been members for a long time, and likely knew him better than my short experience affords. Having said that, his "sense of humour" and dismissive critiques of other members gear and recordings seemed mean-spirited and unhelpful.


I don't think I'd agree with that either. It's perception. He was just very straighforward. Some people call that Blunt I guess. I always looked forward to his answers to questions as they were very informative. There are many people's answers that could also be read as dismissive or mean. It's the internet, what do you expect? I miss him as I'm sure do many of us. 

Who else is going to jump in with "What would your teacher tell you"???


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Who else is going to jump in with "What would your teacher tell you"???


That is about as "blunt" and effective as it gets.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

noobcake said:


> Aww, why did all of his posts have to get deleted though? It sucks when you go back to read old threads and they no longer make sense, because several keys posts are missing.


I agree.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

noobcake said:


> Aww, why did all of his posts have to get deleted though? It sucks when you go back to read old threads and they no longer make sense, because several keys posts are missing.


His posts did not "have" to be deleted. He requested that they be deleted. We have had 4-5 people that have left here in a huff or were helped out and then either requested or demanded that all posts they ever made be deleted. I am not sure why they do this. I even asked a few why they would even care. I asked them if they thought their words and posts meant that much to the world. I never really got an answer from anyone. One of them told me that his words were copyright. 

Whenever we do mass deleting it hurts the forum as a whole. My policy is not to do it. There are terms of use associated with using this or any on-line community. Essentially when you post something here you are granting this site permission to use it. ie post it for everyone to read. Another of the weird things I find in these demands to delete posts is that nobody knows who the hell they are anyway. I have no idea who "Paul" is as we do not require you to give us any personal information when you join here, other than birth date and that is only to cover 13 and up thing. But even that is not really an issue as we have nothing on here that a 7 year could not read.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Who cares about Paul, I miss Suttree.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I miss Suttree.


Me too. Strange co-incidence: I just noticed this morning that hes posting over on TDPRI about a new Tele he's building. I'm pretty sure its him: same goofy pic of Bubbles in his avatar and location is Ontario.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Who cares about Paul, I miss Suttree.


Paul was calm and stubborn but ultimately gracious in the end. Suttree went down in flames and resorted to more f bombs, naming calling and personal threats then I've seen in an email to Scott. Sad part was his was only a temporary ban, all he needed to do was calm down and step back into the forums and all would have been well.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Its not the point, what it was about. It went against the rules. Regardless of whether you agree with the rules or not we all have to abide by them. Some rules that get implemented might down right suck but we learn to accept them or we move on to somewhere else that is more like minded. But I doubt you'll find any site that you completely agree with. Sometimes the Candadian digital forum just drives me up a wall with there silly rules and moving threads and chastising you for asking questions but thats just the way it is. If Paul were a site owner he could make the rules. You might think its silly for Guitars Canada to not give in to something that seems so unimportant but then it would be equally silly for Paul to not want to come back because of it. I agree he is very knowledgable and is a great contributor to this forum. Should that give him a pass to do what he wants?


I have to agree with you on the Canadian Digital forum. It's the only forum that was capable of upsetting me. I had to walk away for a few weeks, but there is allot of invaluable information on it, and I do love my techie stuff, so you abide by the rules and move on.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> His posts did not "have" to be deleted. He requested that they be deleted. We have had 4-5 people that have left here in a huff or were helped out and then either requested or demanded that all posts they ever made be deleted. I am not sure whay they do this.



I think its just spite. Certain users have offered very helpful posts in the past and now that they are on the outs with the forum administrators they leave and want to take their posts with them. Very childish. They are not just hurting the forum but possibly even friends that could use the info. I think that Paul should have been refused his request for deletion of his posts due to the fact that the good of the forum should have superseded his desires. It makes a mess of the forum and when people ask certain questions that are asked over and over again it really doesn't give the mods any credibility to ask them to search it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

LowWatt said:


> Who cares about Paul, I miss Suttree.


Suttree is a whole other matter. He was banned for jumping into the fray after I publicly stated that there would be no further discussion on rule changes. I am sure some of you followed that train wreck thread. His last post which basically stated that the reason we cannot discuss wars, religion or and other contentious subject here is the result of our moderation and not the people that actually get into wars in these type threads. 

He too was offered the opportunity to return with the warning to stay out of the politics of running this site. His emails to me were some of the foulest things I have read in a long time. This is a person that I very much doubt has heard the word "no" many times in his life. Thats about all I am willing to get into on that one. I don't think it's fair to give my point of view and he cannot, even if that point of view IMO is totally off base.

Generally, and this goes for anyone, there is a certain point to how much someone is going to be allowed to publicly bash this site and it's moderators. Cross that line and it will most likely lead to banning. 

As I mentioned to him and to others. Use this site for what it was originally intended to be. A guitar and gear community for us to learn and advance. There have been friends made along the way. I have had the pleasure to meet several of the members now and they are all great people. We provide a free service to post gear for all to sell and trade. Some people may begin to take this as a right and not a privilege. It's a free service offered to all members and all we ask is that while you use it you abide by the few simple rules we have.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

"He who pays the piper calls the tune!"

We are only guests. We don't own this site. Scott does! We should quit our bitching and be thankful!

"Makers, takers and fakers. There are no other kinds." ---P T Barnum


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Paul was calm and stubborn but ultimately gracious in the end. Suttree went down in flames and resorted to more f bombs, naming calling and personal threats then I've seen in an email to Scott. Sad part was his was only a temporary ban, all he needed to do was calm down and step back into the forums and all would have been well.



Sorry to hear that. I've met him personally and that really isn't the behaviour I'd expect from him. But, not much else you guys could have done having been put in that sort of situation.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe it's an American/Canadian thing - respect for the individual vs. the good of the whole.



An individual that commands respect for him self without regard for the good of the whole is a selfish person. Hopefully its just an American thing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I originally felt that way when a bunch of posts got deleted over at TGP once at the request of a well repected member. The more I thought about it, though, the more I liked the policy of allowing deletion. It really does show a greater degree of respect for the individual members to allow them control over thier own posts (i.e. the right to delete them or have them deleted).
> 
> Maybe it's an American/Canadian thing - respect for the individual vs. the good of the whole.


You should probably give that one some further thought. Mass deletion of posts is a terrible mess to any forum. You have countless threads that have been quoted by others. It makes reading and following those threads frustrating and sometimes renders them useless. A user may have the ability to delete his own posts, but they cannot delete other users posts which may include quotes from this person. So now they want them gone too. So then they start to delete those posts as well. Before you know it you have a whole forum that looks like swiss cheese, holes all over it. 

On this forum you have the ability to "edit" your posts if you wish. I have even had people threaten to spend the next 2 years going in and editing all of their posts to read "edited post" or some nonsense like that. Again, causing havoc and making other users have to read and try and figure out whats going on. If they are doing that over at TGP it's a mistake. It will never happen here.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I originally felt that way when a bunch of posts got deleted over at TGP once at the request of a well repected member. The more I thought about it, though, the more I liked the policy of allowing deletion. It really does show a greater degree of respect for the individual members to allow them control over thier own posts (i.e. the right to delete them or have them deleted).
> 
> Maybe it's an American/Canadian thing - respect for the individual vs. the good of the whole.


Frankly, I see it as an "I'm gonna take my ball and go home" kinda thing.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You have countless threads that have been quoted by others. It makes reading and following those threads frustrating and sometimes renders them useless. A user may have the ability to delete his own posts, but they cannot delete other users posts which may include quotes from this person. So now they want them gone too. So then they start to delete those posts as well. Before you know it you have a whole forum that looks like swiss cheese, holes all over it.


Ya, that's really got to be the line. If I say something in a post and I decide for whatever reason at some point that I no longer want that post up there, I think I have every right to delete it. 

But if before I delete it, someone else sees it and comments on it, I have no right to not allow them to quote me or comment on my quote. It's not my post and if I was that hellbent on people not commenting on what I say, why did I join a forum in the first place? 

Having said all that, if you guys ever tell me to leave, I may burn an efifgy or two, but you can keep all my posts.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

If I offended any of Paul's friends here, I apologize it wasn't my intent. As a newer member maybe I should have stayed out of this thread. However, the point of these rules is to make this place civil and inviting to prospective viewers. My point of view was that of someone who didn't have a long standing correspondance with which to reference his posting style. First impressions are difficult to remake. The one and only time I obliged a question from Paul regarding my recording gear, he dismissed my gear in what members here describe as his "straightforward" "abrasive" and "opinionated" manner. Now I can live with that, but he had no idea I wasn't a teenaged kid who had saved his nickels and dimes to get this stuff. And in this context it's difficult for me rationalize his motives. This was something I had seen him do in several posts. I'm really at a loss as to how this could be helpful in the broader sense. He certainly is knowledgable, but there's a way to impart that without being borish. My $0,02 worth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> But, the trade-off for some potential slight inconguity is that members feel that their words remain _their_ words.


This I have trouble understanding. If for example this were a scientific forum and a user (using his full legal name) posted his cure for cancer and then after getting into a few arguments decided he wanted them all removed, I could at least understand that. But for someone to send me an email demanding that all of his posts regarding his favorite whammy bar, or his desired tone in tube amps and his thoughts on a Fender MIM Strat vs a USA custom strat that he posted under the username onehunglo seems, well, a little childish to me, does that seem a little childish to you?


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Does TGP still do that? I was under the impression that they no longer allowed people to request all their posts to be deleted.

I'm pretty sure that once you post something on a forum, you give up your rights to control the information. While it may be respectful to offer deletion, I don't think it's necessary - nor would it be something I would expect (especially if I were to be banned).


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> But for someone to send me an email demanding that all of his posts regarding his favorite whammy bar, or his desired tone in tube amps and his thoughts on a Fender MIM Strat vs a USA custom strat that he posted under the username onehunglo seems, well, a little childish to me, does that seem a little childish to you?


Absolutely it seems childish!

It's obvious what it means. Someone is upset because he couldn't do what he wanted in a forum SOMEONE ELSE created, paid for and maintained!

When they can't do what they want they take a parting shot and demand that those in charge of the board have to do an extra pile of work by deleting what may be hundreds if not thousands of their posts.

It seems to me to not only be childish but also incredibly arrogant. I myself wouldn't do the work for them. I'd tell them to edit their own posts or to go get stuffed!

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the real reasons some folks leave rather than follow the rules.

Vanity and ego, with a healthy dollop of self-importance! The simple need for everyone else to have to kiss your ass!

We can get along just fine without such distractions.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Here's a question - I'm kind of regretting starting this thread.
> 
> Do I have any ability to delete it?


It's been a civil and intelligent discussion, no need to regret it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> Absolutely it seems childish!
> 
> It's obvious what it means. Someone is upset because he couldn't do what he wanted in a forum SOMEONE ELSE created, paid for and maintained!
> 
> ...


Perhaps. We're making big leaps here as to Paul's state of mind when he requested this. But while we're speculating here's another theory from me....

Since this is a guitar board there's a good music analogy here. Being banned is not unlike selling your music to a record label. You sign the contract, make the record, and then you get dropped but...oh wait...you signed a _publishing_ deal too. You no longer own those songs you wrote, the label does. The label can do what they like with them. Re-record them with another artist, license them to sell women's hygiene products....anything they choose. You're no longer in control of your ideas. Someone else is.

When you get locked out of a forum the end result is not unlike the label example above. Your thoughts are left for all to see and read, and you can't make any changes to them. It's a permanent record that someone else controls.

I can appreciate wanting to obliterate that. Especially if, in getting banned, you left a trail of thoughts you're be less than proud to have committed to the archive of the internet.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Here's a question - I'm kind of regretting starting this thread.
> 
> Do I have any ability to delete it?


Yep. Edit your first post and delete should be an option. Cut off the head and the body dies.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Here's a question - I'm kind of regretting starting this thread.
> 
> Do I have any ability to delete it?


Ha! I wouldn't worry about it, I think these conversations are necessary so folks know what is (or isn't as the case may be) acceptable in real world conditions. People are curious. No worries.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Six or so pages and no one has suggested he's probably out playing guitar somewhere rather than typing away about playing guitar? 

Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think Ian makes a fair point. While from the outside it may look lke some sort of "opinion genocide", the difficulty with being banned yet remaining omnipresently represented in the forum is:
a) Not everyone knows you're banned and may respond to one or more of your posts in a sincere desire to either seek info, be sympathetic or contest a view.
b) If people contest a view by the banned poster, and the poster has no opportunity to defend their view or present a retort, that's a little unfair.

So, in many respects, while complete erasure can seem a little harsh, in many ways it is the fairest thing to do for the poster themselves....assuming that's what they wanted, and in this case it appears to have been that.

Best of luck to Paul, wherever he may be. I hope he is still in a position to at derive something from this forum even if he isn't contributing to it.
:smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Perhaps. We're making big leaps here as to Paul's state of mind when he requested this. But while we're speculating here's another theory from me....
> 
> Since this is a guitar board there's a good music analogy here. Being banned is not unlike selling your music to a record label. You sign the contract, make the record, and then you get dropped but...oh wait...you signed a _publishing_ deal too. You no longer own those songs, the label does. The label can do what they like with them. Re-record them with another artist, license them to sell women's hygene products....anything real. You're no longer in control of your ideas. Someone else is.
> 
> ...


There are terms of use that everyone agrees to when signing up for the forum. They null this analogy.

Scott erased his posts out of respect, which I don't think Paul showed prior by refusing to follow some simple rules. Unfortunately this is a big problem with the internet, little respect when there is no face on face interaction. It's too easy to push the limits and if worst comes to worst walk away into anonimity again. Maybe the internet need enforcers like hockey? :smile::smile:





Just kidding on the last sentence!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Maybe the internet need enforcers like hockey? :smile::smile:



EXACTLY!. But I'd be happy if they just bring the good ole donny brook days back to the NHL.kkjuw


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

As I recall, Paul made a very public display of his position, thumbed his nose at the Mods and challenged them to do something about it ......... they did.

I don't know that there's really anything more to it than that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allthumbs56 said:


> As I recall, Paul made a very public display of his position, thumbed his nose at the Mods and challenged them to do something about it ......... they did.
> 
> I don't know that there's really anything more to it than that.


That about sums it up. He was very clear, and very cordial I might add in his emails to me afterward. He was very nice about asking to delete the posts as well. Bottom line was he fealt the right to post anything he wanted including that signature. He was not going to leave or change it voluntarily so he got banned. Pretty simple really.

I still don't believe in it and it would take a lot for me to do it again. Probably on a case by case thing. But I still dont get it in terms of why people put that kind of importance on their posts. Who cares is my thing, I have posted in a lot of forums over the years and many that I dont go to anymore. I could care less as to what they are doing with my posts. Even if I were to get banned somewhere, so what? move on and get real. Nobody cares about it. yes, there may be 3 people on here that knew "Paul" personally the other 4000 of us don't and to be very honest, and not to sound mean or anything, I don't give a shit who he is either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There are terms of use that everyone agrees to when signing up for the forum. They null this analogy.


Actually, I think it supports the analogy. The Terms of Use form a binding (albeit possibly not 100% binding, that we won't know until someone challenges them in a court of law) agreement between us and the GuitarsCanada.com owners. That's a contract, same as the record contract. And the wording of the terms of use say we turn our written thoughts over to the owners of GuitarsCanada.com to publish as they see fit. The only difference between the ToU and the record contract is (eventually) someone should get paid for their IP. :smile:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> But I still dont get it in terms of why people put that kind of importance on their posts. Who cares is my thing, I have posted in a lot of forums over the years and many that I dont go to anymore. I could care less as to what they are doing with my posts. Even if I were to get banned somewhere, so what? move on and get real. Nobody cares about it. yes, there may be 3 people on here that knew "Paul" personally the other 4000 of us don't and to be very honest, and not to sound mean or anything, I don't give a shit who he is either.


I couldn't agree more :food-smiley-004:

I've been trying to stay away from commenting on the subject because I have nothing nice to say about the guy, other then he was obviously intelligent. The reality is, if anyone thinks that any personal opinion they have posted on the internet has any value to it, they must be an ass. 

So with that in mind, I would like to go on record that my opinion is worthless. largetongue


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Paul who?!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Well the way I see it, the internet is just another medium of conveying one's thoughts, just as talking is. When you say something to someone, you can't take it back. You can't go "oh I shouldn't have told you that, here I'm gonna give you a mind wipe". Well, we lack the technology to do "mind wipes" as far as I know, but anyways, you get the idea.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is Paul still missed?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I dunno...was just thinking about him. Thanks for reviving this!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

player99 said:


> Is Paul still missed?


For someone that bitches about necro threads, you don't mind bumping these dead as fuck nonesense threads now.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

sulphur said:


> For someone that bitches about necro threads, you don't mind bumping these dead as fuck nonesense threads now.


Can't beat'em, join'em.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Paul is dead.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

He got another job with a fancy hat.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

sulphur said:


> For someone that bitches about necro threads, you don't mind bumping these dead as fuck nonesense threads now.


its like performance art.
hes making a grandiose statement, in his mind, through a neurotic obsession, and we're supposed to be learning a lesson from this. Im enjoying it personally, for the nostalgia...interesting seeing how long some of us have been here, and remembering those who no longer are....so, fail.

this forum isnt a serious time-sensitive place, we arent usually talking about stocks or laptop specs. its somewhere i kill time, a guilty pleasure. i returned bc i missed the conversation with the people we have here. it matters little to me if the topics are 10mins old or 10 years old....its more or less the same.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Crikey, I posted in this thread 11 years ago. Today, I don't even remember Paul - but I hope he has a Merry Christmas


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> its like performance art.
> hes making a grandiose statement, in his mind, through a neurotic obsession, and we're supposed to be learning a lesson from this. Im enjoying it personally, for the nostalgia...interesting seeing how long some of us have been here, and remembering those who no longer are....so, fail.
> 
> this forum isnt a serious time-sensitive place, we arent usually talking about stocks or laptop specs. its somewhere i kill time, a guilty pleasure. i returned bc i missed the conversation with the people we have here. it matters little to me if the topics are 10mins old or 10 years old....its more or less the same.


LOL 

He is an 'interesting case' indeed. Complains about necro threads, so yea, a few more will be the perfect remedy (and so hard to ignore........). 

About as idiotic as posting hundreds of comments on hating cops and how useless they are ---- and then creating a thread about how he needed them, how they helped him. Clearly not screwed on tight.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crikey, I posted in this thread 11 years ago. Today, I don't even remember Paul - but I hope he has a Merry Christmas


You and me both, although I didn't post in this thread. Back in those days I spent about 95% of my time in the For Sale Forums.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> Can't beat'em, join'em.


This is another example of why nobody likes you.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> This is another example of why nobody likes you.


More of your gaslighting. You need to worry about your mental illness than my popularity.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> More of your gaslighting. You need to worry about your mental illness than my popularity.


You're popular?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul's my friend. 

He's a good guy.


as far as guys go


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You're popular?


Your a gaslighter?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Back in those days I spent about 95% of my time in the For Sale Forums.


I still do... ⛽.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> Crikey


G’day Bruce! S’truth!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

player99 said:


> More of your gaslighting. You need to worry about your mental illness than my popularity.


You’re not that sharp either apparently.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Watch out. He’ll accuse you of bullying, complain to the powers that be and get the thread closed. 

Sniff! Maybe he just needs a good cry.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Watch out. He’ll accuse you of bullying, complain to the powers that be and get the thread closed.
> 
> Sniff! Maybe he just needs a good cry.


This place is getting more and more useless as time goes by, I wouldn’t be upset honestly.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

player99 said:


> Your a gaslighter?


A very useful service.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The weirdo is strong here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> Watch out. He’ll accuse you of bullying, complain to the powers that be and get the thread closed.
> 
> Sniff! Maybe he just needs a good cry.


For the record.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Was the OP the only post that 4345567 (the artist formerly known as ... oh never mind  ) forgot to blank out and just came back to edit, or am I just being gaslit?
Doh, there's another one, a wee bit sloppy on the clean up attempt.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Was the OP the only post that 4345567 (the artist formerly known as ... oh never mind  ) forgot to blank out and just came back to edit, or am I just being gaslit?
> Doh, there's another one, a wee bit sloppy on the clean up attempt.


Was that...."the artist formerly known as" Buckethead"


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you thinking of bucketnucket?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Are you thinking of bucketnucket?


Maybe. I think there was a KFC bucket somewhere in the mix. I don't think he lasted too long around here.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still here!


----------

